# Bay Fishing



## Rick1865 (Feb 2, 2019)

I have a 2017 23 ft center console at the Yacht Basin, I'm retired, live in Galveston and interested in fishing with someone who has experience in Galveston Bay and looking to fish from time to time.

My schedule is quite flexible.

send a PM


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

*fishing*

I am retired I'll go with you any time let me know 
I have fish galveston bay all my life 76 years
should have some guess where to fish
2eight 150seven 1714


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to have a couple of boats and I used to fish the Jetties, but I had to sell the boat. I would be very interested is going fishing. At the moment I am unemployed, and also am very flexible. I haven`t fished the bays, but I would be interested in going with you.


----------



## michaelwblue (Jan 17, 2021)

I recently moved to Galveston and will be bringing my boat down when I find good storage. Happy to join you on a trip or can use my boat when I get it down here. I'm still working, but open on weekends and happy to pitch in for cost of gas/bait. Just text me at 713 557 3548


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi Mike,
I live in WestBay Galveston. Always looking for good fishing friends to safely go out fishing with. I have 2 very nice boats. All I ask is who ever shares the trip with me shares some of the fuel and bait cost.
Brent 409 502 8339. Much cheaper than a guide. No offense to all guides.


----------

